
BMW considering monthly subscription model to enable heated seating in cars - notRobot
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/bmw-vehicle-as-a-platform/
======
notRobot
> BMW is raising the ante by making many car options into software services
> enabled whenever you want them.

> BMW mentioned everything from advanced safety systems like adaptive cruise
> and automatic high-beams to other, more discrete options like heated seats.

------
hedora
Remind me not to consider purchasing a BMW (especially used!)

Are there any other luxury brands that nickel and dime like this?

